# benvenuti/bienvenue ?!



## alenaro

Pourquoi est _benvenuti_ traduit comme _bienvenue_ dans le messagge d'accueil de ce forum? Est-ça un'erreur?


----------



## Donaldos

Non, c'est normal : en français c'est le nom féminin "bienvenue" que l'on utilise pour dire _benvenuti_!


----------



## brian

Strano, no?


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Salut,



brian8733 said:


> Strano, no?


Pas si étrange que ça : ça vient du fait qu'on souhaite *la* bienvenue à quelqu'un (homme ou femme).
Par contre, on peut dire à un homme qu'il est *le* bienvenu (et à une femme qu'elle est la bienvenue).


----------



## alenaro

Ah, maintenant tout est plus clair! Merci à tout le monde.


----------



## brian

KaRiNe_Fr said:
			
		

> Pas si étrange que ça



Hmm. Étrange parce qu'en italien on dit "dare *il *benvenut*o* a qualcuno," même si on peut dire "sei il benvenuto" ainsi que "sei la benvenuta."


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Le substantif français est féminin contrairement à l'italien...
Est-ce que tu veux dire que le cas se présente si rarement que ça ?


----------



## brian

Non non, en fait mon commentaire c'était juste pour rire.. pas sérieux. Désolé pour la confusion!


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

brian8733 said:


> Non non, en fait mon commentaire c'était juste pour rire.. pas sérieux. Désolé pour la confusion!


Mets des souriards alors !  Je suis trop nulle en italien pour détecter si tu plaisantes ou non !  (ah, c'est vrai, tu as écrit aussi en français ! ).
Mais ma question était une vraie question : je me demande si cet exemple de changement de genre entre les deux langues est fréquent ou non... Donc tu réponds oui, c'est fréquent. Sans savoir, comme ça, j'aurais dit plutôt non.


----------



## brian

Naturellement la plupart des mots italiens/français sont du même genre, mais il y a aussi beaucoup d'exemples de changement de genre entre les deux langues. Par exemple certains mots qui finissent en _-ore_ en italien:

_calore _(m.) = _chaleur_ (f.)
_dolore _(m.) = _douleur_ (f.)
_umore_ (m.) = _humeur_ (f.)

Mais s'il s'agit d'une personne, il n'y a pas de problème: _attore_ (m.) = _acteur_ (m.).

Et puis autres exemples:

_laringe _(f.) = _larynx_ (m.)
_intrigo_ (m.) = _intrigue_ (f.)

Et puis il y a des mots qui sont construits autrement dans les deux langues, par example:

_ricevimento_ (m.) = _réception_ (f.)
_ricevuta_ (f.) = _reçu_ (m.)

Mais ça c'est pour un autre fil !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Merci brian8733,

Tu as raison la question est trop vaste. Je voulais juste connaître la tendance, ta réponse me suffit.


----------



## alenaro

En retournant vers le titre de ce thread, je voudrais souligner que en realité cela n'est pas une question de feminin/masculin.

_Benvenuti_ c'est un _adjectif_ _(masculin pluriel)_ adressé vers tout le monde, quand on parle à tous, en italien on utilise le masculin pluriel.
_Bienvenue_ c'est un nom.

Voilà qu'on a utilisé deux constructions de phrase très differentes:
- *Donner la bienvenue*  vs. *Dire à quelqu'un qu'il est (le) bienvenu *_(c'est le cas de l'italien -> Benvenuti...)_.


----------



## brian

alenaro said:


> En retournant vers le titre de ce thread, je voudrais souligner que en realité cela n'est pas une question de feminin/masculin.
> 
> _Benvenuti_ c'est un _adjectif_ _(masculin pluriel)_ adressé vers tout le monde, quand on parle à tous, en italien on utilise le masculin pluriel.
> _Bienvenue_ c'est un nom.
> 
> Voilà qu'on a utilisé deux constructions de phrase très differentes:
> - *Donner la bienvenue*  vs. *Dire à quelqu'un qu'il est (le) bienvenu *_(c'est le cas de l'italien -> Benvenuti...)_.



Ciao,

hai perfettamente ragione!  Io volevo solo far presente che è un po' strano 1) che l'italiano utilizza l'aggettivo a seconda della persona o del gruppo di persone verso cui il benvenuto è diretto mentre il francese utilizza il sostantivo in tutti i casi, e 2) anche quando si parla del sostantivo c'è la differenza che in italiano si dice *il*_ benvenut*o*_ mentre in francese si dice *la*_ bienvenu*e*_.

Ovviamente non sono tanto inaspettate queste differenze visto che sono due lingue diverse, e per questo ho detto che in realtà è stato più che altro un commento scherzoso.


----------



## alenaro

brian8733 said:


> Ciao,
> 
> ...far presente che è un po' strano 1) che l'italiano utilizza l'aggettivo a seconda della persona o del gruppo di persone verso cui il benvenuto è diretto mentre il francese utilizza il sostantivo in tutti i casi



   Ça est très interessant, je ne le savais tout à fait.


----------

